# Can you lose British Citizenship?



## VinceW (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi, My girlfriend has just obtained her British citizenship. She is a Southn African national and applied to keep her SA citizenship before she applied for her British citizenship. We are thinking about moving to SA in the future. Now she has obtained her British citizenship is it possible for her to lose it if we do move to SA in the future? Thanks Vince.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Vince 

I would post on the Britain forum. I think you are going to get more responses.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

VinceW said:


> Hi, My girlfriend has just obtained her British citizenship. She is a Southn African national and applied to keep her SA citizenship before she applied for her British citizenship. We are thinking about moving to SA in the future. Now she has obtained her British citizenship is it possible for her to lose it if we do move to SA in the future? Thanks Vince.


No, she can only lose her citizenship if she gives it up herself.
I am a dual citizen, SA and UK.


----------

